# Looking for someone to go fishing with my wife an I tonight



## ablesbradley

We have the transportation an equipment, but not enough cash for bait an gas, we can pick you up, looking to go tonight 850-449-1492


----------



## Death From Above

You got enough money for a cell phone, but not bait and gas?


----------



## User6882

how much cash are you looking for?


----------



## sumnat2

Please send pics of wife this could be a determining factor.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'">


----------



## lobsterman

> *sumnat2 (9/29/2009)*Please send pics of wife this could be a determining factor.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Courier New'; COLOR: black">


<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>I knew that was coming sooner or later!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

You guys are just wrong.

Man is looking to go fishing with his family, and honestly says he doesnt have enough money but wants to go and make new friends, and you guys question him about when he paid his cell phone (maybe he paid it the first of the month and is broke now?) and then want to know what his wife looks like.

You sure must be makin the new guy feel welcome. Not trying to rag on anybody, but man...could the guy get a little bit of a friendlyer welcome?

Hey Ablesbrady...welcome to the forum man. Lot of good friends on here I've had the pleasure to meet, and a lot of knowledge. I don't fish with a rod and real, only a speargun, otherwise I would be down with it. Hope you find someone to fish with!

I'm sure some of these other god people will probably delete/edit there post and give you a warm welcome too??

By the way, got your email about the metal roofing panels. and I dont have any now, I was just wondering if that was something you were intrested in. Wish I woulda known about you earlier, I just payed for 20,000 square feet of metal panels to get hauled away that we took off a shopping plaza. 

I will keep your info for next time.


----------



## ablesbradley

just to let everyone know, I was looking for someone to go to bobsikes with, I do not have a boat. Sorry I am looking for a couple, who are drug free, maybe kids, to join my wife an daughter an I. thinking of maybe going this weekend like sunday or friday night


----------



## deeptracks

is this the wife......:shedevil


----------



## FenderBender

ruined by the cig in her hand


----------



## User6882

boing


----------



## fla_scout

> *Death From Above (9/29/2009)*You got enough money for a cell phone, but not bait and gas?


Uncalled for! :banghead


----------



## biggamefishr

> *fla_scout (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (9/29/2009)*You got enough money for a cell phone, but not bait and gas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncalled for! :banghead
Click to expand...



Agreed...My cell phone bill is paid every month, but I don't always have the extra cash to blow 50 bucks on fuel to run around fishing. A cell phone nowadays is more of a necessity than a luxury


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Some of you guys are brutal.asking about his wife and all that crap.The man wants to go fishing with his family.I believe he is the same guy that hauls scrap metal.Its a shame the way some folks act on here.I know i can be an ass sometimes but its usually 2 sided.This man hasnt done anything to anyone but offer a ride to someone to go fishing.


----------



## Chris V

I would gladly go with you and pay a share but thats a hike from whereI live.


----------



## Marine Scout

Some of you folks are brutal !!!:banghead:banghead


----------



## Redfish

If your ever off on a Monday,Thur-Friday Pm me I would be more than Happy to take you and the Family Fishing In the Boat Just bring Food & drinks!!!!


----------



## Bamagirl325

To the last post. Thats the way things should be on here!!!:clap


----------



## CCC

Don't get much better people than "Redfish" way to go man, and to the others WAY UNCALLED FOR !


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on Refish!!! :toast



There you go Abelsbradley...forget fishin off bob sikes, Redfish (and he is a real good guy, your family will have fun) offered to take you on the boat...just bring some food and drink. :letsdrink


----------



## Cornflake789

> *ablesbradley (9/29/2009)*just to let everyone know, I was looking for someone to go to bobsikes with, I do not have a boat. Sorry I am looking for a couple, who are drug free, maybe kids, to join my wife an daughter an I. thinking of maybe going this weekend like sunday or friday night




Trust me you dont want to fish a Bob Sikes Bridge, that place is a trash hole. Fish at the LEX Pier where everybody is friendly and the fishing is truly good


----------



## ablesbradley

Thanks to everyone who is nice on here, and im not worried about all the others who thinks there shit dont stink. Some peoiple just dont know what respect is, cause they dont even know how to show it to them selves. Redfish Thank you for the offer, I will be taking you up on that as soon as I get a day off again, Thank you again to everyone who is kind, and yes I am the guy who removes scrap metal an appliances for FREE, the appliances I repair an sale to people in need for $100 or less the rest I recycle for a living.


----------



## MARLIN DOG

> *FenderBender (9/29/2009)*ruined by the cig in her hand


REALLY???


----------



## It'll Fish

Abelsbradley I've got an old washer you can come pick up and I'll throw in a bait net so you can catch your own bait, it's got some small holes but they would be easy to fix. think I got an old bridge net you can have also let me look.

PM sent


----------



## roofordie

hey buddy, I told you just let me know and I'd be happy to go fishing with you anytime. I need to get out sometime this weekend. I have two cast nets, and you are more than welcome to one of them. Ill even show you how to throw it if you need a tutorial. Those bait stores can get mighty expensive. By the way, I have two more bicycles if you want em. THey have flat tires, but otherwise work just fine. Or you can scrap em. Ever thought about collected things (like bikes, furniture, electronics) and having weekly yard sales?


----------



## roofordie

and P.S., I can pick ya'll up. There's room in the truck for all of us, and the children, plus gear


----------



## ablesbradley

Roofordie, thanks, I am really busy this weekend, Call me monday an I can pick up the bikes. also Illfish thanks for the washer call me as well if you can and I will pick up the washer monday or so if ok, and thank you for the bait net an bridge net as well. I do know how to through a cast net I learned on a 14' when I was younger. And as soon as I get some time off, BELIEAVE me I am going fishing I cant wait, Thanks guys


----------



## ablesbradley

This is the real wife!


----------



## roofordie

> *ablesbradley (10/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real wife!


LOL. Thats great. I cant believe you gave em a pic


----------



## ablesbradley

just trying to give ya'll something else to talk about.


----------



## 2bbchinit

This has gotten way too funny.there are some good guys out there.good luck...........


----------



## Death From Above

> *ablesbradley (10/3/2009)*just trying to give ya'll something else to talk about.


I got a box a rusty hooks you can have (just oil them up). And I can pay your internet service bill next month if you need it.


----------



## ablesbradley

Death From Above, what are you talking about, box of rusty hooks, and pay my bill next month are you serious? Cause if your joking I cant understand the it. If you are serious you must be one of the very few nicest people out there


----------



## Jaypea

She looks that good and likes to fish???? What a catch!!!!


----------



## ablesbradley

Jaypea, and loves dirt track racing, mudding


----------

